# A Haunting In Georgia (2012)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's some news about a quasi sequel to A Haunting In Connecticut but more Southern. 

Anyone dig these haunted house flicks? Looking forward to this one?

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15110


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I just picked up "A Haunting in Georgia" at Walmart for $5. I thought that the movie just went to straight to DVD, however, it was the documentary that was on tv. Would like to see this movie when it comes out in 2012.


----------

